# [xen] avis (résolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je voulais incruster un peu de linux dans une entreprise, j'ai pu mettre qques postes clients mais je voulais aussi mettre le serveur windows qui contient une base de donnée sur xen. J'ai installé xen et ça rame franchement graphiquement et c'est lié au performance du pilote graphique.  

Est-ce intéressant d'installer un serveur windows sur Xen,  ?

Are you experience ?

Thx

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai pas réussi a faire marcher X sur mon domaine hote, ma carte vidéo étant une nvidia et les drivers nvidia ne compilant pas sous xen, je ne sais pas quoi mettre dans /etc/make.conf dans VIDEO_CARDS ...Last edited by NEOxAKIRA on Tue Jul 29, 2008 1:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gef

Remplacer VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" par VIDEO_CARDS="nv" devrait suffire (et utiliser le driver "nv" à la place de "nvidia" dans xorg.conf).

Mais évidemment, il n'y aura pas d'accélération 3D.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ça ne passe pas avec VIDEO_CARDS="nv", j'ai déjà tenté normalement, le problème doit être ailleurs...

----------

## Delvin

Il y a un topic qui explique comment utiliser les driver binaire nvidia avec xen :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697287-highlight-nvidia+xen.html

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

marche pas chez moi

----------

## grosnours

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais incruster un peu de linux dans une entreprise, j'ai pu mettre qques postes clients mais je voulais aussi mettre le serveur windows qui contient une base de donnée sur xen. J'ai installé xen et ça rame franchement graphiquement et c'est lié au performance du pilote graphique.  
> 
> Est-ce intéressant d'installer un serveur windows sur Xen,  ?
> ...

 

Qu'est-ce qui rame graphiquement ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais incruster un peu de linux dans une entreprise, j'ai pu mettre qques postes clients mais je voulais aussi mettre le serveur windows qui contient une base de donnée sur xen. J'ai installé xen et ça rame franchement graphiquement et c'est lié au performance du pilote graphique.  
> 
> Est-ce intéressant d'installer un serveur windows sur Xen,  ?
> ...

 

Je parlais d'une base de données installée sur l'OS windows  que j'ai maintenant installé sur un DomU windows avec une vrai partition comme HDD via la distribution openSUSE-11.0 (DomO) avec une facilité déconcertante ! Je suis complètement satisfait de la vitesse d'accès à la base de données ( la machine est puissante: core 2 duo E8200, 4Go RAM ). Malgrés les infos que j'avais lu sur Xen, j'ai eu un doute quand j'ai vu que l'interface graphique etait moins performante qu'un vmware ou virtualbox, c'est une autre façon de virtualiser et aussi d'avoir accès à la machine virtuelle.

----------

